# Holiday Horse Costumes?



## Leeana

Our town is having a christmas weekend and saturday they are having a pet costume contest and all costumes have to be christmas related.

I'm kind of short on time but need idea's for costumes. Im thinking i will be taking Coco for it, he is the more calm and relaxed one of the bunch. So far, all i have is possible a Santa costume ..he already has the belly




.

I was thinking maybe dressing Coco up as the grinch and then my shih tzu as the Grinches dog?

Possible an Angel????

Any costume ideas?


----------



## Alex

lol, I like the whole Grinch thing! Mabe you could be Cindy From Whooville!


----------



## Dona

Here are a few ideas.

I dressed up "Button" for Halloween.



She is only 18" here, so dog costumes fit her. The Witches outfit is a dog costume I got at Super Petz.






The Angle outfit was a children's costume






The devil horns were mine!















Here are some Christmas ideas...

I've used large dog collars with jingle bells on them for around a minis belly or neck. I've used antler headbands & santa hats made for people. I use little girl's christmas scrunchies for around hooves. Take a red horse sheet & attach white fur around the edges & put a black belt around the middle for a Santa "look".

Just use your imagination. This time of year there are all kinds of christmas things around that you can put to use! Oh...another one is to put a Christmas wreath around their necks!






And here is an outfit I made for a filly a few years ago. It was an actual "Union suit" (red long johns with trap door) Of course, I had to attach some lace & make her a little sleeping cap to match.



This was for the Great Outdoor Underwear Festival Parade.



Everyone had to dress in some type of underwear.......very interesting parade that always got National attention. They even had celebrities send in autographed underwear that the town hung up right thru mainstreet & auctioned off!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Here are some suggestions





Reindeer

Present

Christmas Tree


----------



## carlenehorse

We are having our Christmas parada today and it is a lighted parade. Here is what I have made. I sewed the lights on the blanket.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...se/IMG_2867.jpg

Carlene


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

You could make huge sleigh shaped cut outs and paint them, strap them onto his back and figure out how to put wrapped presents in between. Then you could dress up as Santa and your dog could be a reindeer. Just an idea.


----------



## Leeana

I have decided to go with a Festive Reindeer



. Have it all planned out on paper and i am off to wal-mart in the morning.

But new question, for those of you who made little bell bracelet or whatever those are that go around the horses legs that have been on them ..how did you make them? Im thinking of putting bells on a hair scrunchie maybe? So little time so much to do.

I'll post pictures when its all over and done ..promise! This is going to be really neat!

Thanks you guys for your great ideas AND pictures!


----------



## Dona

You can buy those little "scrunchies" with bells on them at pet stores. The ones for small dogs work best for mini's legs. You can also find them as holiday ponytail holders.

Or....you can make your own & sew bells on them if you are so inclined.


----------



## Rebecca

My 4H club was in a Christmas parade last weekend, (unfortunatley I was away) we had 3 horses in the parade, my friend's black QH was the ghost of Christmas Future, we had a chubby bay arab cross who was the ghost of Christmas Present, and then we were going to have miss Kassie be Christmas Past, but since we weren't there they used the next smallest horse, (who wasn't so small, let me tell you!



) an arab mare who belongs to my 4H leader.

Next year I won't miss it, but those are just some ideas!

Have fun!


----------

